# Who has the best stare down in MMA?



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

after commenting on another thread i was curious to get the real mma forums opinion on this subject fire away

ps. my fave is wand v rampage


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Don Frye vs Ken Shamrock.

Seriously, you couldn't as for a more epic staredown.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

by far Frye v Thompson is my favorite








YouTube - Don Frye vs James Thompson MMA fight pride staredown 34 kiss


also 
CC v Wand, rare occasion where CC looked pissed at staredown









and
Rampage v Eastman


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Don Frye vs Ken Shamrock.
> 
> Seriously, you couldn't as for a more epic staredown.


yea nuttin beats this one.....it was pretty crazy!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

haha wanderlei in almost every fight


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well as far as the art of stare downs goes I gotta hand it to WANDI (I agree with Organic..repped) ......that stare is pretty intense......alot of people have the meanmug plain pissed look......but WANDI is just plan crazy lookin......even the toughest guys would have to be a little intimidated by that stare-

FAV stares.....CC/Wandi gotta agree with buo (repped) CC looks pissed.......and gotta love Herring's KO when that guy kissed him.......lol


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Butterbean's is f-ckin' intense.










*JUST LOOK AT THAT!*


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

BB cracks me up when he was standing there before his fight I realized that if he was green.......his body would look just like a pear........lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Butterbean's is f-ckin' intense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awww, it's baby Sinclair, all grown up:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Awww, it's baby Sinclair, all grown up:


nice......funny stuff man.......


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Not the mama indeed.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Other than the ones mentioned I would have to say Hughes vs. Trigg II


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Awww, it's baby Sinclair, all grown up:


LMAO! I'm da baby! Gotta love me!


Yea I'll be repping you asap...

On Topic: Wandy and Don Frye definately have the best staredowns. Period.

Fedor's is good too because he always looks bored.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Don Frye hands down.

Wanderlei comes in at a distant second.


----------



## sok_seha (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Wanderlei Vs Crocop

Wanderlei has a nice stairdown hehe


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

fujita forsure


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

cabbage lol


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Butterbean's is f-ckin' intense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he looks hungry. I mean look at him. He smirks his cheeks then licks his lips.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

Hollywood6655 said:


> Well as far as the art of stare downs goes I gotta hand it to WANDI (I agree with Organic..repped) ......that stare is pretty intense......alot of people have the meanmug plain pissed look......but WANDI is just plan crazy lookin......even the toughest guys would have to be a little intimidated by that stare-
> 
> FAV stares.....CC/Wandi gotta agree with buo (repped) CC looks pissed.......and gotta love Herring's KO when that guy kissed him.......lol


Wandy by far. Love it when he stares and grapples his wrists.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Probably Wanderlei, his staredown's are cool to watch. I loved his second one with Crocop, Crocop looks so fukn pissed.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think that it's their first fight that Crocop looks pissed, in the second fight he looks indifferent to be fighting Wandy. 

The first staredown is definitely my favourite though, Mirko genuinely looks like one bad mo'fo.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

how about tank?


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Don Frye Vs James Thompson is the best stare-down I've ever seen, and it happened a few days ago! Clash of the noses right there!


TREY B. said:


> Butterbean's is f-ckin' intense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol



jasvll said:


> Awww, it's baby Sinclair, all grown up:


lmao


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

Wandy by far has the best stare down. He is just plain scary. I swear, if someone they call the Axe Murderer stared at me that way, I'd piss myself.

Frye/Thompson is probably the best overall staredown Ive ever seen. And by far, my favorite staredown is where Yoshihiro Nakao kisses Heath Herring and gets knocked out for it. That shit was just toooo funny.

YouTube - Knockout of gay MMA fighter


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

TREY B. said:


>





Fear_Wanderlei said:


> No, he looks hungry. I mean look at him. He smirks his cheeks then licks his lips.


LOL... This is scary as well, This guy isn't looking for a fight, he's looking for dinner!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Don Frye vs Ken Shamrock.
> 
> Seriously, you couldn't as for a more epic staredown.


Abosolute classic :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Best staredowns? Rampage/Wanderlei was instense, but nothing can match Don Frye/Ken Shamrock. The level of awesome and POWAAA~! was through the roof; with the mustache and the burns finally meeting. Don Frye is a just a bad dude, it seems like he could win a fight on the staredown alone. I got to mention Mirko/Wandy too. Wandy was doing his thing bobbing back and forth and Mirko was just like "I will break you".


----------



## Floyd (Feb 5, 2007)

Frye vs Thompson - Pride 34

This was the craziest staredown I've ever seen. It also looked like Frye ended up with a small cut/scratch on his forehead just from the staredown alone. When was the last time you saw someone with a cut from a staredown? Looked more like the battle of the foreheads than a typical staredown. Take a look if you haven't seen the fight.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Floyd said:


> Frye vs Thompson - Pride 34
> 
> This was the craziest staredown I've ever seen. It also looked like Frye ended up with a small cut/scratch on his forehead just from the staredown alone. When was the last time you saw someone with a cut from a staredown? Looked more like the battle of the foreheads than a typical staredown. Take a look if you haven't seen the fight.


:laugh:


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Probably Wanderlei, his staredown's are cool to watch. I loved his second one with Crocop, Crocop looks so fukn pissed.


some time cro cop gives a look like

"what the **** are you even doing in the ring with me?"


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> some time cro cop gives a look like
> 
> "what the **** are you even doing in the ring with me?"


:laugh: lol ya , crop cop acts like hes just wasting his time most of the time. but at least he knows hes getting an easy paycheck


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> :laugh: lol ya , crop cop acts like hes just wasting his time most of the time. but at least he knows hes getting an easy paycheck


The best was when Yoshida was walking to the ring, with his mouthpiece hanging out. Mirko was in the whole "wtf is he doing?"


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aleksander Emelianenko vs James Thompson

funniest s hit iv ever seen


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahahahaha, rep


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Gattsu said:


>


Good find - repped :thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

kaiser1041 said:


> after commenting on another thread i was curious to get the real mma forums opinion on this subject fire away
> 
> ps. my fave is wand v rampage


I agree Wany and Cro Cop have some of the best staredowns, Cro Cop is ice cold and Wanderlei could stare a hole right through you


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

fedor stares like theres no one in from of him..and when the fight starts.. he strikes anything moving in front of him.. its not the stare that matters..


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wandy is SO scary!! his staredowns are just really intense. Unlike Don Frye, Wandy seems a bit more professional at it. I mean his stare itself is more powerful than Don Frye's.


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Koscheck and sanchez. When kos got pushed, i dunno if you really count that as a stare down.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i think that counts the best bit was when sanchez fell after pushing him ha ha it was the only time deigo hit kos


----------



## PreservedSwine (Feb 15, 2007)

Who cares?

Fedor, the best fighter on the planet atm, looks like the nicest guy in the world before a fight.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

buo said:


> by far Frye v Thompson is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cro cop sliv a is sweet

+rep


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

the ones who come after the duran duran song most of the time.. its a trick answer :dunno:


----------



## HotgunColdheart (Apr 13, 2007)

WANDIMUS MAXIMUS 

how the **** can you look harder than a guy who eats baby fetus's before the fight.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I LOVE how you can see crocop get angrier in that staredown with wand. You can see his jaw tense up, haha.


----------

